

The Gazelle Web Browser - Stanford talk Wednesday - anamax
http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/090415.html

======
abossy
4:15PM, Wednesday, April 15, _2008_ <\- Edit: I'll assume that's a typo, as
tomorrow is the 15th and the correct date is listed here:

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/>

~~~
derwiki
I think that's a typo, check <http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/>

------
patcito
But will it have good support for w3c standards and a fast JS vm?

~~~
adammarkey
Frankly I don't care about its w3c standards and fast JS - those are problems
people are working on, and it's not the interesting part about this browser.
It's not meant to be a "production" browser that you will be using tomorrow to
surf to facebook.

It's about applying the principles of operating system design to better use
the browser as the next platform for applications to be built on. Google
started this with chrome, and Gazelle takes it to the next level. Hopefully a
major browser will utilize these principles for their next generation
browsers.

~~~
likpok
Indeed. I saw a talk by Chris about Gazelle, and the numbers put it far behind
IE8 in terms of performance (it is based on IE8, so that acts as a lower
bound).

Starting from your own core, it might be possible to keep separation of
concerns while not sacrificing performance so much. As an example, c.f. L4,
which proved that microkernels are not necessarily slow.

